# Can I install the DSR704 Instantcake software on a DSR708??



## jpz2 (Mar 10, 2007)

Just need to know as I have the 704 and was curious if I end up getting a 708 if that disc or even if my 704 drive would work in it. It would be great if I can just use the drive out of my 704 as that seemed to die on my tonight.

Thanks,


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm not positive, but I believe the Instantcake will work fine. The drives are interchangeable between the two models. But if you do take a working drive out of one Tivo and put it in a different one, you will end up with an Error #51. If your Tivo is hacked then it is an easy fix to run 51killer.tcl, but if it's not hacked you'll have to do a "Clear and Delete Everything" - which will delete all your recordings.


----------



## jpz2 (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks much for the quick response, would I be able to run the 51killer from telnet do you think or would I have to do it at Serial?


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

Works fine from telnet.


----------

